# Anyone have any luck with the crosman 1377c pistol?



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I am about to buy a crosman 1377c pistol from pyramid air and was wondering if anyone has one and what they think about it. My dad has an old 1377 from 1990 but I've heard that there have been some modifications to it. I can see the difference in the bolt handle and absence of a separate cocking knob, but is there any thing else that I should know?

I would appreciate any help on the matter.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

That platform is workhorse. I have had the .22 version for more than 40 years (don't know that they make it in .22 any more). Good shooter.
FWIW - my preference for general use outdoors has always been for .22 cal pellet guns. Nowadays, if I were buying a pump up pistol, I'd buy the Benjamin HB22, though it is considerably more $ than the 1377.
Pete


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks. I am looking for a reasonably good pellet pistol for under $80 either over 400 fps in .22 or over 550 fps in .177. The 1377 is advertised at 600 fps and I've seen chrony tests just slightly below that. It is the only one so far that I've seen that meets my requirements, which is why I am considering adding it to my arsenal. I'm also considering getting a 1399 carbine stock for it. IDK I may or may not since it adds an extra $25.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, I went ahead and ordered it. UPS says that it should be here Tuesday.


----------

